# [SOLVED] Bypass Mobileiron and Root Detection in ICS



## Brandroid

Disclaimer: This is for testing purposes only. I do not condone breaking company policy, or breaking any laws. I am not responsible for you getting fired as a result of you making these modifications. You should always read and abide by company policies and any laws pertaining to such modifications. Use of this tutorial is at your own risk.

Preface: I have tested this and its fully functional on my CDMA galaxy nexus and HP Touchpad both running CM9. I haven'tt tested this on any other device or ROM.

Requirements: 
1. Rooted Android Phone running ICS based ROM
2. Titanium Backup (app installed)
3. Hide my Root (app installed)
4. Mobileiron (app installed but never run)
5. Touchdown (app installed but never run)

Instructions:

0. Make a nandroid backup
1. Open Hide my Root
2. Choose hide SU binary
3. Press home
4. Menu, settings, apps, all apps
5. Choose Superuser.apk
6. Choose disable
7. Now open mobileiron and configure the settings per your company's instruction.
8. Set up your email in the Touchdown application and let it sync everything.
9. Open Hide my Root and choose restore SU Binary
10. Go back to menu, settings, apps, superser.apk and choose enable.
11. Open Titanium Backup
12. Choose backup/restore from the top
13. Scroll to Mobileiron and tap it and choose freeze.

Now restore your nandroid backup before you get in trouble.


----------



## TRE_588

Wonder if this will work for renting movies as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

and it does! nice


----------



## kipepeo

TRE, this is exactly what I want to do. I have a Zenithink ZT-282 C91 tablet running ICS 4.0.3 that came to me rooted. I've tried these steps a few times, and I still cannot download google movies. No fear...I want to do it legally. I didn't know this device would be rooted, and I didn't know Google disabled downloads to rooted devices when I bought it.

Please help.
Thanks


----------



## Jermaineum

Nice work. Any reason why this wouldn't work on JB versions?


----------

